# 60D actually doesn't need AFMA?



## anden (Sep 25, 2012)

Having recently upgraded to a 60D, I became curious about front/back focusing after reading numerous complaints that the 60D doesn't have auto focus micro adjustment.

I haven't noticed any focusing issues with any of my lenses, but I thought it might be noticeable if tested really carefully. While I am interested in having my equipment properly dialed in, I thought that accurate tests seemed tedious. Apparently one would need to test different focal lengths, have the right measuring targets and light conditions, and what have you.

So instead I started googling reviews and other's experiences, and found lots of people testifying both front and back auto focusing with their 50D's and 7D's combined with all sorts of lenses. But even after hours of searching, to my surprise I found zero reported front/back auto focus issues with the 60D!?

So, anyone here who has experienced front or back focusing with a 60D, with whichever lens, or at least read about any such case?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 25, 2012)

There are two parts to autofocus accuracy. The body and the lens. Each has a tolerance. The worst case comes when a body and lens are off in the same direction. Then the tolerances add, and the result will be worse. Conversely, when they oppose, they may cancel out.
Another factor is the f stop that you are using along with the distance to subject. A f/1.4 or f/1.2 lens at close range has a very tiny depth of field, and even a slight autofocus error is quite apparent. Conversely, a f/3.5-5.6 lens used at f/8 has a larger depth of field, and any error can be lost in the depth of field.
However, don't go looking for trouble. If your happy with your images, then things are fine.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 25, 2012)

I've not noticed backfocusing, but I've noticed lenses I don't like, which I've not had the time to investigate.

According to the guys at Reiken (think that's how it's spelled) MFA may only be disabled in UI and NOT entirely, but they haven't had a chance to investigate.

Honestly, if they could turn it on via their software, they'd sell so much software just to do so . . .


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 25, 2012)

The only issue I had a real problem with on my 60D was with a Sigma 30mm f/1.4 front focusing. I returned the lens and purchased a 35mm f/1.4L. Sure it was about a $1000 difference but the colors and contrast i get from it are SOOOOOOOO much better AND I didn't have to get the lens adjusted.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 26, 2012)

I haven't really found myself wishing I had it, but I did have to return the first copy of the 40mm 2.8 I got due to extreme back-focus. I don't know if AFMA would have fixed it or not (it was off at times by as much as a foot/foot and a half), but I returned it and picked up another copy which was much better.


----------



## Ryan708 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a 60d, and my sigma 17-70, canon 50 1.8, canon 28/2.8, and tamron 70-300 VC are all dead on. the 70-300 back focused on my T1i. I sent the 70-300 to tamron and it came back sharper but still backfocused. On the 60d it seems focused right


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Sep 26, 2012)

As I started to become more experienced with my photography, I realised how much it backfocused, but I think I suddenly got lucky because it rarely backfocuses on me now (THANKFULLY). But then again I'm rarely using fast glass and I shoot mainly with a wide angle.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Sep 26, 2012)

I have not had any issues with my 60D but thought I should +1 Audio's statement;



AudioGlenn said:


> The only issue I had a real problem with on my 60D was with a Sigma 30mm f/1.4 front focusing. I returned the lens and purchased a 35mm f/1.4L. Sure it was about a $1000 difference but the colors and contrast i get from it are SOOOOOOOO much better AND I didn't have to get the lens adjusted.



This is one the my favorite combination on the 60D for when you are considering a new lens (and have an extra piggy bank nearby for smashing).

-Tabor


----------



## anden (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, there seem to be a few cases then. I was almost starting to wonder if it's true that Canon had secretly implemented some AF micro auto adjust...


----------



## Studio1930 (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't have a 60D, but put a 200 f/2 or an 85 f/1.2 on there and shoot wide open and see if you still think there are no front/back focusing issues. You might be lucky and have a perfectly matched body to your lenses, but probably not.

My 1DsM2 was perfect with all of my lenses as well, but that was probably because I couldn't AFMA it and I just didn't know how sharp it really could have been.


----------



## anden (Sep 26, 2012)

Studio1930 said:


> I don't have a 60D, but put a 200 f/2 or an 85 f/1.2 on there and shoot wide open and see if you still think there are no front/back focusing issues. You might be lucky and have a perfectly matched body to your lenses, but probably not.
> 
> My 1DsM2 was perfect with all of my lenses as well, but that was probably because I couldn't AFMA it and I just didn't know how sharp it really could have been.


Which is why I was surprised when I didn't find any examples of it.


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 26, 2012)

To me, AFMA is like going into a sharper image store... If you never have used it or (gone into the store) you would probably get by just fine never knowing you need that function, but once you have that function and use it and find this lens is -1 and that lens is +2 and so on and so forth... then you cant live without it... back in my 10d and 30d days I never knew i needed that feature, but since I got it, it's one of the first things I check.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> ...once you have that function and use it ... then you cant live without it...



That, I believe, is why the 60D doesn't have it. Canon Marketing decided Rebel/xxxD upgraders wouldn't miss a feature they never had, and the 50D upgraders who couldn't live without it would be pushed to the 7D.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Sep 27, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> I met a guy last weekend that has a lot of fast L glass. He does not care about microadjustment because he focuses all of his lenses manually with a precision focusing screen. The point is that for some, no camera needs microadjustment.



But if anyone was given a choice of whether or not to have AFMA included in their camera then who would say "I don't use it so I don't need it on my camera"? It doesn't cost anything to add the ability in, but of course, Canon took it out, and now we're all trying to justify that we actually don't need AFMA because there was a good deal for the 60D, or as per above, it's not a problem as long as you spend the extra $1000 and get a nicer lens :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> I met a guy last weekend that has a lot of fast L glass. He does not care about microadjustment because he focuses all of his lenses manually with a precision focusing screen. The point is that for some, no camera needs microadjustment.



Just to point out, though...AFMA also applies to the focus confirmation for manual focus.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Just to point out, though...AFMA also applies to the focus confirmation for manual focus.
> ...



His 50L might have had back focus, but might not. What it does have is focus shift, which is back focus when you stop down from wide open, that varies with the aperture selected.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> scrappydog said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Anyone know if this problem has been fixed (or how it performs on the newest bodies like the 5D3)? While contemplating my move to FF, I've been thinking about trading in 35 1.4 for the 50 to get equivalent FOV.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2012)

Act444 said:


> Anyone know if this problem has been fixed (or how it performs on the newest bodies like the 5D3)? While contemplating my move to FF, I've been thinking about trading in 35 1.4 for the 50 to get equivalent FOV.



It's not really a problem to be fixed, except by a redesign of the lens with different priorities. The intentionally undercorrected spherical aberration that gives the lens its renowned, creamy bokeh is also responsible for the focus shift.


----------

